# 3 tipi di persone



## leenico

Corretto mi prego!

Al mondo ci sono 3 tipi di persone. Quelli che fai cose che succedono, quelli che guardono cose che era successo, e quelli che non sapete cosa è succeso.


----------



## Jana337

Nono, prima di tutto lo correggerai tu stesso. 
Sempre si parla di "loro" però i verbi che hai scelto sono anche in altre persone! 

E non dimenticare che siamo nel forum Solo Italiano. 

Jana


----------



## Kaia

Scusa Leenico, ma cosa vuoi? Vuoi che ti correggono?

Ci provo:

_Nel mondo ci sono tre tipi di persone. Quelli che fanno cose che succedono, quelli che guardano cose che hanno successo, e quelli che non sanno che cose hanno successo._


Comunque non riesco a capire il tuo testo... spero aver stato di aiuto. Mi racommando di aspettare quelli che parlano italiano come madrelingua.

Ciao, K

EDIT: Non ne sono sicura se si usa "avere" oppure "essere" con questo verbo "succedere"


----------



## Jana337

Kaia said:
			
		

> Scusa Leenico, ma cosa vuoi? Vuoi che ti corregg*a*no?
> 
> Ci provo:
> 
> _Nel mondo ci sono tre tipi di persone. Quelli che fanno le cose che succedono, quelli che guardano le cose che _hanno successo sono successe_, e quelli che non sanno _che cose hanno successo che cosa è successo / quali cose sono successe_._
> 
> 
> Comunque non riesco a capire il tuo testo... spero aver di esser stato di aiuto. Mi racommando Ti ra*ccom*ando di aspettare quelli che parlano italiano come madrelingua.
> 
> Ciao, K
> 
> EDIT: Non ne sono sicura se si usa "avere" oppure "essere" con questo verbo "succedere"


 OK, speravo che si sarebbe corretto lui stesso. 

Spero di non aver sbagliato tutto. 

Jana


----------



## systema encephale

Kaia said:
			
		

> Scusa Leenico, ma cosa vuoi? Vuoi che ti corregg*iamo*?
> 
> Ci provo:
> 
> _Nel mondo ci sono tre tipi di persone. Quelli che fanno cose che succedono, quelli che guardano cos*a è *successo, e quelli che non sanno cos*a è* successo._
> 
> 
> Comunque non riesco a capire il tuo testo... spero *di essere* stato di aiuto. Mi ra*c*commando di aspettare quelli che parlano italiano come *lingua madre*.
> 
> Ciao, K
> 
> EDIT: Non ne sono sicura se si usa "avere" oppure "essere" con questo verbo "succedere"


Riporto alcune piccole correzioni. Comunque non ho mai sentito questo detto, sulla prima parte non sono proprio sicuro, mi lascia un po' perplesso


----------



## leenico

Mille grazie Jana e Kaia. Spero che abbia imparato qualcosa.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> Mille grazie Jana e Kaia. Spero che abbia imparato qualcosa.


Un po' di ripasso: il soggetto non cambia, quindi è "Spero di aver imparato qualcosa."


----------



## leenico

> EDIT: Non ne sono sicura se si usa "avere" oppure "essere" con questo verbo "succedere"


OK! Come possiamo trovare la parola giusta?


----------



## Jana337

leenico said:
			
		

> OK! Come possiamo trovare la parola giusta?


Nel dizionario per esempio? 
Click!

Jana


----------



## leenico

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nel dizionario per esempio?
> Click!
> 
> Jana


Va bene! Sempre devi usare la strada più facile.


----------



## TimeHP

Io direi così:
_Nel mondo ci sono tre tipi di persone. Quelli che fanno accadere le cose, quelli che guardano accadere le cose, e quelli che nemmeno sanno che le cose sono accadute._
Ciao


----------



## leenico

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Io direi così:
> _Nel mondo ci sono tre tipi di persone. Quelli che fanno accadere le cose, quelli che guardano accadere le cose, e quelli che nemmeno sanno che le cose sono accadute._
> Ciao


Va bene TimeHP! Vorrei dire che fossi non importa come si dice ma tutti siamo in accordo.


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> Mille grazie Jana e Kaia. *Spero che abbia* imparato qualcosa.



Quando ci sono occorrenze/pattern simili a quelle evidenziate nel quote, in cui si ha il verbo sperare, credere, ritenere e simili e la frase successiva ha lo stesso soggetto della frase principale, è meglio usare la seguente forma:

Spero di avere imparato (io spero che io abbia, corretto ma suona male)
...
Sperano di avere imparato (Loro sperano che abbiano imparato, corretto ma suona male)


----------



## leenico

Alfry said:
			
		

> Quando ci sono occorrenze/pattern simili a quelle evidenziate nel quote, in cui si ha il verbo sperare, credere, ritenere e simili e la frase successiva ha lo stesso soggetto della frase principale, è meglio usare la seguente forma:
> 
> Spero di avere imparato (io spero che io abbia, corretto ma suona male)
> ...
> Sperano di avere imparato (Loro sperano che abbiano imparato, corretto ma suona male)


Grazie Alfry! Sai che questo maledetto congiuntivo mi fa sempre sbagliare.


----------



## leenico

systema encephale said:
			
		

> Riporto alcune piccole correzioni. Comunque non ho mai sentito questo detto, sulla prima parte non sono proprio sicuro, mi lascia un po' perplesso


Si systema! Noi sempre giochiamo con questo detto. Perchè sempre è qualcuno che non sai cosa sta succedendo.


----------



## Ciumy

systema encephale said:
			
		

> Riporto alcune piccole correzioni. Comunque non ho mai sentito questo detto, sulla prima parte non sono proprio sicuro, mi lascia un po' perplesso


 
Nel mondo ci sono tre tipi di persone. Quelli che fanno cose che succedono, quelli che guardano cos*a è *successo, e quelli che non sanno cos*a è* successo

CHE + congiuntivo (alla forma affermativa si può usare l'indicativo, in circostanze come questa, ma alla forma negativa è obbligatorio):

...quelli che non sanno cosa *sia* successo


----------



## Silvia

Non so cosa ho fatto, ma credo di aver postato qui.


----------

